# Wych Elm propagation from cuttings ?



## Joshua (May 1, 2006)

Hi, any advice about propagating wych elm from cuttings ?
I have a small tree and I want to get a few more going to put in 
the hedge.
Can I stick cuttings straight in the ground or do they need lots of looking after?


----------



## Elmore (May 2, 2006)

*Ulmus glabra*

Grown from seed which is not dormant. Approx 40,000 seed per kg. Does not sucker. Takes approx 30 years from seeds are produced and then every 2 or 3 years. In the wild seed germinate shortly after falling.

I did find one source that said that it could be grown from suckers but that seed grown is better. You might try layering, either ground layering or air layering. Better with ground layering if possible.


----------

